# Dark Sun PbP Game [Full]



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 17, 2002)

This is the result of a conversation that was taking place in the General Forums.

Myself, and a few others, where interested in getting together a 3e Dark Sun game using the rules found at www.athas.org.

We are in need of a DM and a few good players interested in politics, intrigue, and testing their mettle against the burning sands of Athas. 

Any takers?

I was thinking we could start at about 7th level.
40 Point Buy

Of course, anyone willing to step up to the plate as DM is more than welcome to setup the game as he/she pleases.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 17, 2002)

YEAH,BABY,YEAH!!!! You know i'm in!  



> I was thinking we could start at about 7th level.




that'd be cool with me Ash, i was thinking along the lines of either a templar, or after i look things over a Thri-kreen psion.

of course we still need a DM.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 17, 2002)

Looks good. I'd shoot for an Elf Ranger/Fighter.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm thinking of several options:

Mul Gladiator / Savant
Mul Gladiator
Mul Savant
Human Savant
Human Psychic Warrior
Mul Psychic Warrior


I can't decide.....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm interested 

don't know what I want to be yet though


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 17, 2002)

> I can't decide.....




No problem i'll decide for you!

POOF!: you're a, lvl1 Halfling Commoner!


----------



## Jarval (Dec 17, 2002)

Dark Sun?  I am so in


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 17, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No problem i'll decide for you!
> 
> POOF!: you're a, lvl1 Halfling Commoner! *




Ok. I'll just wait till you aren't looking and EAT YOU!!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 17, 2002)

Wow. 5 players already.

Now we just need a good DM.

EDIT -> I'm really starting to lean toward a Human Savant.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 17, 2002)

> Ok. I'll just wait till you aren't looking and EAT YOU!!




Good luck getting through my crunchy exo- skeleton!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 17, 2002)

> Now we just need a good DM.




That looks to be the biggest hurtle.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 17, 2002)

Fear my obsidian crab claw cracker!

hehe


How does 9th level sound? Too high?

Man we need a DM....


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 17, 2002)

> Fear my obsidian crab claw cracker!




Shouldn't that be Crab Craw?  Sort of like OA's Crane Cran?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 17, 2002)

hehe

Didn't catch that in OA.

*sigh* Still need a DM. I'll change the title of the thread to beg for a DM.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

I'll play Dark Sun if someone actually starts a game of it 

My preference is to forget the novels and play back when Kalak and all the other Kings/Queens were alive and well.  I like the grittier atmosphere where there's not really any bastion of 'good' around to fall back on.


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

I'll play, but I don't know near enough about Dark Sun to DM.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I'll play.. *




I'm shocked!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 17, 2002)

> I'll play, but I don't know near enough about Dark Sun to DM.




When/if we get a DM this'll be my 11th game. 

How many is this for you Garyh?


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm shocked!
> 
> *




Sorry, didn't mean to startle you.


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> When/if we get a DM this'll be my 11th game.
> 
> How many is this for you Garyh? *




Well, I have 12 games up and running, 4 in development (Metal Joe, Hivemind, Mecha Crusade, and Friday the 13th), and I plan on DMing three in a week or two.  So, if everything pans out, this would be my 20th game.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 17, 2002)

As I said over in General, I'd be very interested in playing.  But I don't know the world well enough to DM.  

I'd love to play a Kreen Psychic Warrior.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 17, 2002)

I'd enjoy playing in this game as well. I, however, am primarily experienced in Dark Sun the video game, so I don't know enough to run the game. Sure would enjoy playing though...


----------



## Kamard (Dec 18, 2002)

I could run a Dark Sun game, might be pretty interesting.  But I am a little (read: very) rusty regarding the world, and I haven't read the Athas.org stuff yet at all.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Kamard said:
			
		

> *I could run a Dark Sun game, might be pretty interesting.  But I am a little (read: very) rusty regarding the world, and I haven't read the Athas.org stuff yet at all. *




Hey, folks, we've got a winner!!  

Take a look, let us know, no pressure.  Really.


----------



## megamania (Dec 18, 2002)

I am cumputer illiterate.   I got here via a link.   How would this work?   I want to play and seriously would consider GMing but what/how would I do it?

From there-   What time period?   I heard one vote for before Year 26 or 190KA   (death of Kalak).  Any preference in subject matter?   exploration, inner city politics/intrigue, trade houses or my usaul "where did this come from?"

I am part of a play by e-mail.  Would this be just like that?   Need more info before I commit to anything but I definitely want to be a part of this (especially since I feel to blame for getting it reved up).


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

I can't help with the setting questions, since I'm only partly familiar with the world, but as for PbP games:

They are run here on the boards.  If you look at some of the games in my sig, you can see what several look like in action.  Essentially, players post their actions, the DM resolves the actions and posts the results, wash, rinse, repeat.  

If you have any specific questions after looking around this forum, feel free to ask - I'll try to answer them for you!

Oh, and welcome to the In Character Forum, Megamania - we're more fun!!


----------



## megamania (Dec 18, 2002)

I was just looking at the game run by "Evilmountaindew" to get an idea.   It won't take much to get me to do this at this point.  I'll need to review the Athas page more carefully and buy a couple of ink carcageges (sp) to print out ALL the info instead of the piece-meal I have been doing thus far.

If I were to DM,  how to announce it, what general rules are required?   I prefer 6 players but the game seems to have a great deal of interest.  Perhaps I can do more.

Aye....me brain is going into overdrive already on campaign ideas.  Maybe a visit to the Anazi tribe and the Valley of Wisdom will be in order.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

You could probably just post whatever guidelines you want to go by on this thread, and those interested can submit characters here.  Usually, a DM will post what character creation rules he's using, what books he's allowing, and how many players he's looking for, and then sees what sort of response he has.

As for the demand, if you would like to limit players, I'd be willing to step aside.  I'm in plenty of games already, and others here seem more attached to the campaign setting than I am.

I'm still more than happy to act as your guide to the wonderful world of PbP, though, and will continue to follow this thread and play or offer advice as need be.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 18, 2002)

Wellp, if someone else is interested in DMing, I will let them go ahead.

I'm not incredibly crazy about the Athas.org rules.

I might run a Dark Sun with my version of the rules at some point in the future.

Keep an eye out for it.

Bob/Kamard


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 18, 2002)

Kamard said:
			
		

> *Wellp, if someone else is interested in DMing, I will let them go ahead.
> 
> I'm not incredibly crazy about the Athas.org rules.
> 
> ...





My sentiments exactly with regards to athas.org.  Some of their ideas I liked, but I found a lot of things I didn't like.

I'd be interested to see how you'd convert it to 3e.  I wouldn't mind DMing 3e Dark Sun myself, down the road, if I can get it decently converted.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 18, 2002)

Well there are 10 people so far interested in being players, wow.

I don't really know super much about the Dark Sun world other than reading a couple of the books of which then I got so disgusted by one of the characters who repeated acted like a jerk and no other character seemed to care that I threw it across the room and swore off reading the rest of the series.  And that's about all I know about Dark Sun.  

If you really only want people who know what's going on I suppose I can leave, but I would like to play.

BTW I looked in the Fight Club forum and I'm really interested in playing there, but I haven't a clue as to how all that weirdness works.  Can someone tell me?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 18, 2002)

I'm not too concerned with the time the game takes place.

My only real request is the inclusion of at least a little politics and intrigue.

PbP games aren't well suited for hack-n-slash games. 

One of the advantages to this format is that it allows you to get more intimate with your own character and the other player's characters.

Dang. 10 players. If we had two DMs, we could run two different games.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 18, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dang. 10 players. If we had two DMs, we could run two different games. *




Or one game with two opposing factions?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 18, 2002)

Now that would be cool.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 18, 2002)

I think right now, I just need to know what level we are playing and how to determine ability scores.

My vote for character level, for what it is worth,  ranges from 5th-12th.

I think I am going with a human Savant.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 18, 2002)

I'm fine with what ever is decided, although i'm dissapointed the folks at Athas.org have something against Templars.


What character ticked you off, KitanaVorr? 

I loved all the boooks, the prism pentad being the best, Agis of Asticles is probably one of my all time favorite characters from anything i've read.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *BTW I looked in the Fight Club forum and I'm really interested in playing there, but I haven't a clue as to how all that weirdness works.  Can someone tell me? *




Sorry, I have NO clue.  I've chosen to master one forum, and this is it.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Or one game with two opposing factions? *




That idea is becoming increasingly popular.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sir Osis of Liver _*What character ticked you off, KitanaVorr?
> *




Bear in mind its been a few years since I last read it.  I can't remember her exact name...starts with an "S" I think...some thief/magic type chick.  Oh goodness I hated her.  I thought she would get better but for some reason she would betray/trick/and basically act like a jerk and the guys would just fall all over her like a bunch of idiots!  Well okay I can understand that because sometimes hormones make people do stupid things...repeatedly in this case

And people were falling over trying to train her to use magic (not that she didn't use it to basically do badness) All those long speeches about bad wizards and how they ruined the land, how they couldn't stand them, how they would kill one if they saw one...AND FOR SOME REASON I can't fathom other than male idiocy they let her get away with it instead of killng her.  

I liked the other characters, but when they started being so hypocritical on her account...I just threw the book across the room and said, screw the series I can't read it anymore.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 18, 2002)

> I can't remember her exact name...starts with an "S" I think...some thief/magic type chick.




Sounds like Sadira, not really my favorite either, but with characters like Agis, Tithian, Rikus, and Neeva running around she didn't bother me that much either.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sir Osis of Liver _* Sounds like Sadira, not really my favorite either, but with characters like Agis, Tithian, Rikus, and Neeva running around she didn't bother me that much either. *




That's her...yeah I liked the others BUT when they started just letting her get away with some serious bad stuff...I didn't respect them anymore.  So the book went flying....


----------



## Velenne (Dec 18, 2002)

I'd also love to get in on this (as I said over in the other Dark Sun thread).  I've played a few Dark Sun games in the past and still own nearly all of the supplements.  But I don't think I'd be able to GM one.


----------



## megamania (Dec 18, 2002)

The charisma based 1/2 elf borderline defiler  rajaat tool you were refering to is Sadira.  Only she could successfully have two husbands (Agis and Rikus) and become ever so powerful by visiting the Pristine Tower.  I think of her as the Dark Phoenix of Athas.   Agis= Cyclops   Rikus=Wolvie   goes from mid level mage to epic level mage with continious super strength based on the strength of the sun. (and she didn't need to directly eat this one!)
 Sorry for the aside to you non-comicbook fans.  Slips in once in awhile.

IF   I stress IF I DM, would you want to use the Athas website or my own version.  My version is the standard with then a bonus racial feat at first level.  I then allow most any feat found (Athas allows for change and great variation).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by megamania _*Only she could successfully have two husbands (Agis and Rikus)  *




And that would be why I didn't respect Agis and Rikus any more...what complete _morons_....she's a defiler for goodness sake...its not like she was even HIDING how bad she was...and i liked them so much in the beginning too until they started becoming so ridiculously stupid...ugh I can't stand stupid men...please tell me something horrible happens to her ;p

And and least Jean Grey had GOOD points...they didn't even bother to make Sadira remotely likeable....if they had, I would have liked her even with the bad stuff...but she's a completely unlikable character


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 18, 2002)

I'd like to use the Athas.org rules, both because they are in the playtesting phase allowing us to help them and to give us a say in its development; but also because I'd like to see how their rules work in actual application so as to judge whether they'd be something I(/we, Velenne?) could talk people into playing in our group.

As for what area to play in, Bodach is the one that grabs my interest.  

Count me in for a Kreen psy warrior (favored class!  ).


----------



## Velenne (Dec 18, 2002)

If accepted, I'm considering a Mul Brute or a Half-elven Ranger.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

I'd do some combination of Mul or Half-Giant, either Gladiator or Brute.

Basically, I wanna hit something.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 18, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Basically, I wanna hit something.  *




In Dark Sun, who doesn't?


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> In Dark Sun, who doesn't?  *




Ummmm....

The halflings just want to _eat_ someone.


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 18, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *BTW I looked in the Fight Club forum and I'm really interested in playing there, but I haven't a clue as to how all that weirdness works.  Can someone tell me? *




Yeah, I was curious about that too.  I just started clicking on threads until I found this one. 

Its a FAQ about YB and YBA that explains everything pretty clearly.  It looks pretty easy to get into and start playing; I'm thinking about registering a fighter now.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 19, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *I'd like to use the Athas.org rules, both because they are in the playtesting phase allowing us to help them and to give us a say in its development; but also because I'd like to see how their rules work in actual application so as to judge whether they'd be something I(/we, Velenne?) could talk people into playing in our group.
> 
> *




I agree, and for the same reasons.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 19, 2002)

Ok. So this is what we have so far:

_In order of when they first posted._

DM: Megamania

Human Savant (Ashrem Bayle)
-Undecided- (Sir Osis)
Elven Ranger / Fighter (Uriel)
-Undecided- (KitanaVorr)
-Undecided-  (Jarval)
-Undecided- (Krizzel)
Mul of Half-Giant Bashmaster (Garyh)
Thri-Kreen Psychic Warrior (Jeremy)
-Undecided-  (Creamsteak)
Mul Brute of 1/2 Elf Ranger (Velenne)

This right?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 19, 2002)

Couple of suggestions to get the ball rolling, feel free to disregard.  

As we have half giant players and they are ECL +4, should we start with enough experience for 5th level?  That way crafters can make a few things but be 4th level, and ECL half giants can have their first level of brute or what have you.

As for starting money, I'd say use the limits set on DMG 145 but in Ceramic Pieces.  With equipment costing the list price except in Ceramic Pieces as well.  Exception, anything that requires metal costs listed price in gold pieces.

How do you want to handle the cost of stone/obsidian/bone weapons?  All of them cost list price in ceramic pieces?  Or some of them cost more than others?  What about masterwork quality?  Can that be applied to all three types of material or just a couple or one?

Opinions?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 19, 2002)

Actually, I vote for somewhere around 9th level or so, but of course, the final word is the DM's.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 19, 2002)

Yup.  I'm fine with 9th level too if it matters.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2002)

5th seems better to me. 10 players is quite a few, but if my PBP experience tells me anything, we will be down to 5 actives and 5 backgrounds in no-time.

I'm thinking of playing a flat psion, though I'm still examining the rules from athas.org to decide if that's really an option.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 19, 2002)

I think it would be better if we had two DMs, or if Megamania wanted to run two related but seperate groups.

I agree, 10 PCs is a lot.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *I think it would be better if we had two DMs, or if Megamania wanted to run two related but seperate groups.
> 
> I agree, 10 PCs is a lot. *




I can step out, if need be.  I'm not as attached to Athas as most of you are.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 19, 2002)

I've compiled all of the Athas.org files into a single PDF and did a little graphics work to even add a cover page.

Unfortunatly, the PDF file is 7 MB.

If any of you have somewhere it can be hosted, let me know and i'll email it out so we can get it put up to download.

Or, if you want it, let me know and I'll just email it directly to you.

As well as having a pretty spiffy cover, it is also fully bookmarked.

Works great!


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2002)

Since Athas.org pulled Psionic Combat Modes, does that mean Mind-Blast is a 5th level telepathy ability now?

Mind Thrust (1st level Int power)
Ego Whip (2nd Level Dex power)
Id Insinuation (2nd level Str Power)
Psychic Crush (3rd level Wis Power)
Mind Blast (5th Level Cha power)

The defense modes are rather irrelevant, and I think the stun against non-psionic opponents should be removed, but otherwise keep the abilities true to form.

My current workings are as follows for 5th level:
*Feats:* Body Fuel, Cannibalized Power (Cone of Sound), Inner Strength, Talented 
*Psionic Powers* (13 PP)
3+d 0th Level - Far Punch, Lesser Natural Armor, Verve, Telempathic Projection
2+d 1st Level - Lesser Concussion, Lesser Body Adjustment, Call Weaponry
1+d 2nd Level - Concussion, Body Adjustment
Cannibalized Power - Cone of Sound


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 19, 2002)

Psionic Combat modes where replaced completly with Harbingers.

Creamsteak -> What kind of psion are you running? I've got a Savant who is going to specialize in Psychokinesis and Telepathy.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 19, 2002)

For my character, I'm thinking either an Aarakocra cleric, or a human (or maybe Aarakocra) Preserver.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2002)

Actually, since I'm tryign to stick to light games, I'm going to bow out. I've been playing/running games with a very dominant theme because it's easier on my poor over-occupied self.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm thinking of going full psion myself


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 19, 2002)

I was holding off on character desitions entill we had a DM and i could get some idea of what the rest of you guys were going to do.

That said 5th or 9th is fine, but i'm leaning toward 5th.

Character wise since Templar is out i was thinking Cleric, either Mul or Human or a thri-kreen Druid/psion. Haven't really settled though.



I'd love to get a copy of your PDF Ash, here's my E-mail if you don't have it:

Daredevil0888@hotmail.com


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

Still looking for a DM, huh 

I wish I could, but I don't know enough about the world to do much DMing.  There's got to be someone who knows alot of the world out there.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 20, 2002)

Can a hotmail account hold 7+ megs??


----------



## megamania (Dec 20, 2002)

Weeeellll....looks like this might work.   It will be a bit of time before I'm ready to really get this started but let you guys know what is in my head here we go-

1.  I am going to try the Burnt World of Athas 3e conversion
               A. Why-  everyone on same page
               B. Why- maybe we can be considered to be proper       playtesters
              C.  Why-  Should make my job a bit eaiser in long run
              D.  Why-  To check how well it works (balanced or not)

2.  I am going to do this as a play by e-mail with weekly postings here.
              A.  Why-  I feel I won't be as overwhelmed (see below)
              B.  Why-  I have a better sense of how to do this that way.

3.  I am going to open slots up for ARGGH (my local gaming guild) members first then to folks here.
              A.  Why-  They have supported me in gaming for several years now.
              B.  Several of them wanted me to do something like this before
              C.  I'm looking to have MANY people playing at once

4.  If I get 8-12 people I am looking to have two factions dealing with the same problem from two different ends.
             A.  Why-  Never been done by me before
             B.  Story calls for it
             C.  Appears to be plenty of interest

As a teaser, the story I am looking to do will take place in Kalidnay about 600-700 years ago.  MOST of the story will take place within the city walls with few physical confrontations.  I'm not saying there won't be any but this will NOT be a hack 'n' slash story.  It is a mystery...needing to be solved.

So bare with me and let's hope for the best!  Happy Holidaze
                          Andy  aka Megamania


----------



## megamania (Dec 20, 2002)

Oh yeah...level will be between 5 and 7.  Haven't decided just yet.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

It all sounds like good stuff, Megamania.  I'm in whenever you get it started.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 20, 2002)

> Can a hotmail account hold 7+ megs??




Beats me, i paid for extra storage. If not i have another e-mail account, i'd just need to find it.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 20, 2002)

megamania said:
			
		

> *
> 2.  I am going to do this as a play by e-mail with weekly postings here.
> A.  Why-  I feel I won't be as overwhelmed (see below)
> B.  Why-  I have a better sense of how to do this that way.
> *




It looks like I'm going to have to bow out if this is the case. The only email I have that works with any consistancy is my work account, and it isn't a good idea to do a game with a work account that is sometimes spied on by HR.

Have fun guys.


PS - If anyone still wants to run a strickly PbP game here at EnWorld, I'm still interested.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 20, 2002)

> 2. I am going to do this as a play by e-mail with weekly postings here.




Sorry, I'm out too.


But if anyone wants to a play by post, i can do that.


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

I'm not up for a PBeM, but like Osis and Ashrem I'd still play here.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I'm not up for a PBeM, but like Osis and Ashrem I'd still play here. *




So the question is...who's going to DM for the PbP?


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So the question is...who's going to DM for the PbP?
> 
> ...




...and a right good question it is!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ...and a right good question it is!! *




;p i want the last word....

dang it...I hate always getting the message "you can only post every 60 seconds"....they should make it less than that....


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 20, 2002)

yep. Need a DM.


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ;p i want the last word....
> 
> dang it...I hate always getting the message "you can only post every 60 seconds"....they should make it less than that.... *




Last word, eh?   

As for the 60 second thing, if that wasn't in place, you, me, Krizzel, and Crothian would break the boards.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Last word, eh?
> 
> As for the 60 second thing, if that wasn't in place, you, me, Krizzel, and Crothian would break the boards.   *




last....word....


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 20, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Sorry, I'm out too.
> 
> But if anyone wants to a play by post, i can do that. *




Ditto.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 20, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> last....word.... *




not..


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 20, 2002)

Ok. So it looks like we have just wondered in a circle.

Myself, Garyh, and Sir Osis still need a PbP DM.

What are you going to do Kitana?

Should we continue in this thread, or start another?


----------



## megamania (Dec 20, 2002)

I'm not sure I understand how to play using these boards.  How are turns taken so that they are fair?  If someone has all day to run their computer it seems they would have an advantage.   Maybe I'm wrong.  If I could figure out how to do this in a manner that seems right to me then I'll do something here seperate from that adventure.


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

megamania said:
			
		

> *I'm not sure I understand how to play using these boards.  How are turns taken so that they are fair?  If someone has all day to run their computer it seems they would have an advantage.   Maybe I'm wrong.  If I could figure out how to do this in a manner that seems right to me then I'll do something here seperate from that adventure. *




Games here don't advance on a clear turn basis.  Essentially, in non-combat areas, the DM puts forth the situation and waits until the group reaches a consensus on what to do.  In combat, the DM waits for everyone to chime in with their move and then advances the combat to the next round.

That's my take, at least.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 20, 2002)

> That's my take, at least.




Thats about the size of it,

the DM desribes the opening, IE the door bursts open and two kobold wielding full blades walk through the door.

the runs down initiatives:

Ashrem 19
Garyh 17
Kobolds 12
megamania 10
Kitanavorr 5

then waits for the players actions, makes the rolls and does a write up outlining how things in the round worked out and starts again.

Thats pretty much how comat works. Roleplays even easier it just the players responding to each other and the npc's.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

I'd prefer playing on the boards definitely.


----------



## megamania (Dec 21, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thats about the size of it,
> 
> ...




Sounds like play by e-mail.   Maybe This can still work out.  I am having problems printing stuff from the official Darksun site however which is causing major problems at my end.   Called in help and he couldn't figure it out either.  I can't print out 1/2 the rules due to a font issue.

If I can get around this, maybe I can do e-mail play with the ARRGH members and message board members here.  This would possibly keep folks guessing about what the other group is/isn't doing.

Bare with me-   I REALLY want this to work.  I miss GMing Darksun to bad to let this oppertunity go bye-bye on me.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 21, 2002)

megamania said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sounds like play by e-mail.   Maybe This can still work out.  I am having problems printing stuff from the official Darksun site however which is causing major problems at my end.   Called in help and he couldn't figure it out either.  I can't print out 1/2 the rules due to a font issue.
> 
> ...




Well if you get this one off the ground, I am really interested in joining.

I'm going to be traveling for Saturday and Sunday so won't be able to really post very often. If something comes up wrong with my laptop, I probably won't be able to post for the entire week until Dec 29. 

I won't have the Psionics book with me, but I'm interested in being a psion or gladiator.


----------



## megamania (Dec 21, 2002)

*so close yet so far away*

The earliest I'll have this going not until January either way.   I and a friend are setting up a yahoo club thingie for maps and pictures.   Once we get it going, a link (I think) will be set up with the first entry I submitt that will work as a prelude to the events that will unfold for here to play out.   Like I said- I really want this work.   Keep an eye out for when I announce opening folks.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 24, 2002)

El bumpo.


----------



## megamania (Dec 24, 2002)

*Statis at this point*

Everything is printed out now (went to image...no prob)

I am still fleshing out the city but this is what will be occuring-

LOCATION     Kalidnay
TIME              1800yrs before boxed sets

SPECIAL NOTES
     1/2 Giants are VERY rare. (only recently magically created).  World is devistated but not as barren as seen in the boxed sets.  Scrub lands with small patches of trees struggling to survive.

CITY NOTES OF INTEREST
     Since this is before wide use of 1/2 Giants as guards, Templars have use of stone Golems, Obsideon Guardians and Undead Treants to back them up.   Main income is gold mining and production of the Purple Rose.  This rose has intoxicating pollen that is extremely popular.

PLAYING NOTES
    I am going to create story lines that are limited in combat.  This is NOT to say there will be none.  Afterall, Templars and Nobles are still arrogent control freaks even 1800 years ago.  I will be looking for about 4-6 players.

ALIGNMENTS
   I will not restrict alignments but remember-  you will judged by NPCs according to your actions.

I'll announce sign ups once I'm ready (after X-mas I figure).
          Andy  aka Megamania


----------



## megamania (Dec 24, 2002)

*oops...forgot*

LEVEL
    6th level (or ELC equilvalent)

ABILITY POINTS
   32 point buy system from DMG

RESOURCES ALLOWED
   Official Darksun Site      http://www.athas.org/
   Players book for spells  and general rules
   Psionics handbook

   If you have a prestige class not from these then it will need to be okayed by me.  If you wish to "psionically" alter a magic spell (example-  Lightning Bolt= Psionic Lightning) then please bounce it off of me first also.

Happy Holidaze!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 24, 2002)

oh oh oh! it sounds great  hopefully can sign up in time with all this holiday craze!


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

Sounds cool, Megamania! My Mul Gladiator and I will be looking for the recruitment announcement.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 24, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Sounds cool, Megamania! My Mul Gladiator and I will be looking for the recruitment announcement.   *




Well if you're gonna be a mul gladiator...hehe maybe I'll be a psionic....uh...._witch_ that's the term...right...my she's going to be an _interesting_ person....muahaha


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well if you're gonna be a mul gladiator...hehe maybe I'll be a psionic....uh....witch that's the term...right...my she's going to be an interesting person....muahaha *




I thought that class started with a "b"...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 24, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I thought that class started with a "b"...   *




oh dear I believe you're right....I should know...its my most_*favorite*_ class of all!    

how many other classes do you know strike fear in the hearts of men...muahahahaha.....


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> oh dear I believe you're right....I should know...its my mostfavorite class of all!
> 
> how many other classes do you know strike fear in the hearts of men...muahahahaha..... *




This is true...  I think the class is overpowered, personally.


----------



## megamania (Dec 24, 2002)

Nastier the better.   Got Darkness?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 24, 2002)

Woo hoo! This is great news. Plus plenty of time to look over the web material and make a character.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 26, 2002)

Hmm, what to be, that's the question   Like Sir Osis, I'm glad I'm going to have a bit of time to build my character, as I've just got too many interesting ideas


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 26, 2002)

I'll go ahead and start work on my human savant. 

Can we use The Mind's Eye as a refference for psionics?

I'm going to begin building my character assuming that we can unless you say otherwise.

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 26, 2002)

I didn't see treasure mentioned so I'm going to use the amount listed for a 6th level character in the DMG. (13,000 Translated to DS of course.)

Let me know if we are using something else.

Also, I'm planning to take a few levels of Bruce Cordell's revised Metamind  if you don't mind.

How are you going to handle scaling powers and Trigger? What about freely manifesting a power and scaling it?

My Suggestion: Trigger and Freely Manifesting (see Metamind) a power only pays the initial cost of the power. All scaling costs must be paid seperate.

Here he is so far...



> *Sorren*
> *Human*
> *4th level Psion (Savant) / 2nd level Metamind*
> *Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
> ...


----------



## megamania (Dec 28, 2002)

Looks good.  I hope to be piecing together the last of my story this week so figure mid-January for a start-up.  
For other books I will allow:

Fist and Steel
Defenders of Faith
Tome of Blood
Song and Silence
Nature one ( I forget it's name--- my bad)

If thoughts could kill

Also the obvious-
Player's Guide
DMG
Burnt World of Athas OFFICIAL stuff

Coming but not in use at this point-
Quin. Psychic Warrior and Psion

Keep in mind, creatures can come from ANY resource I have.  I found a few in Oathbound that look intrigueing.

As far as money / treasure.  Use the DMG recommendations for money/treasure.  If I see something I don't like I'll kindly ask you to switch it out (or die swiftly as a Kragling).

Ashrem Bayle, since you took the time to get the character together already consider yourself in.

Happy New Year!
        Andy  aka Megamania


----------



## megamania (Dec 28, 2002)

Oh yeah- Making backgrounds is good for extra credit (XP) but keep in mind this is Kalidnay 1800 years in the past.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 28, 2002)

> Keep in mind, creatures can come from ANY resource I have. I found a few in Oathbound that look intrigueing.




Really? That's horriblely tempting.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 28, 2002)

Due to several conflicts of interest I'd like to submit this as my character for approval:

Drinchek
Human Shaper (ITCK) 6 (Secondary Disciplines: Psymet, Psykin)
PP 29 (17 base +11 int +1 inner strength)

HP 31 (6d4+12)
Spd 30' Walk
AC 11 (+1 Dex)

BAB +3
Fort +6 (2 +2 +2)
Ref +5 (2 +1 +2)
Will +8 (5 +1 +2)

Str 8, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 19 (21), Wis 13, Cha 8

Attacks:
Quarterstaff +2 melee (1d6-1); or Light Crossbow +4 ranged (1d8)

_Skills_
Bluff +3, Concentration +11, Knowledge (Psionics) +14, Listen +5, Psicraft +14, Remote View +14, Sense Motive +5, Spellcraft +6, Search +15, Spot +20, Wilderness Lore +5

_Feats_
Inner Strength (Bonus Feat-Athas.org, PsiHB)
Fortify Power (1st Level, Mind's Eye)
Overpower (Bonus Feat-Human, Mind's Eye)
Augmented Construction (3rd Level, Mind's Eye)
Empower Construction (6th Level, Mind's Eye)

_Gear_
Cloak of Resistance +2 (DMG, 4000 cp)
Eyes of the Eagle (DMG, 1000 cp)
Traveller's Outfit (PHB, free)
Headband of Intellect +2 (DMG, 4000 cp)
Third Eye: Aware (PsiHB, 4000 cp)
[Shaper Starting Package]
Backpack with Waterskin (PsiHB, free)
Day's trail ration: 1 (PsiHB, free)
Bedroll (PsiHB, free)
Sack (PsiHB, free)
Flint & Steel (PsiHB, free)
Hooded Lantern (PsiHB, free)
Pint of oil: 3 (PsiHB, free)
Chalk (PsiHB, free)
Case of bolts: 10 (PsiHB, free)
Quarterstaff (PsiHB, free)
Light Crossbow (PsiHB, free)

Total: 13,000 cp

_Powers_

0-bolt, burst, catfall, elfsight, detect psionics, know direction, far hand
1-astral construct I, grease, lesser body adjustment, lesser metaphysical weapon
2-astral construct II, animal affinity 
3-astral construct III

*Description and Background:*

Wandering the surroundings of Kalidnay is a lonely creature by the name of Drinchek.  In a world almost totally decimated by irresponsible use of magic, he had the poor misfortune of being born to wizards.  Like many of the highly adaptable humans of Athas, Drinchek was born with a deformity, though his was due to direct stimuli.

While still in the womb, his mother's defiling magicks stole pieces of Drinchek's life essences leaving him less than he might have been.  When he was born amidst the after echoes of the Purges, his frame was hideous to behold.  Hairless, colorless, with atrophied muscles, and a piteously weak cry his was a face only a mother could love.  But even his mother didn't.

Alessia looked upon her newborn son with something akin to disapointment mixed with contempt.  Her new life was one of forced secrecy and of practicality that required her to blend in as much as possible.  Her feeble little offspring didn't look like it would last the summer, much less be able to blend in.  So amidst at least some regret, she left the babe in its bed and disappeared when next her steps were hounded.  He had already drained her of enough resources, the child could not be sustained any longer.

Fortunately, a cadre of Preservers who were pursuing Alessia discovered the abandoned child in her now stripped hovel only a couple days later.  Dehydrated and malnourished he was near death and incapable of so much as a whimper when they happened upon him.

It was they who named and raised the child.

Drinchek never really fully recovered.  He is still colorless and feeble, his body provides little protection against the harsh elements.  But a natural resilience has developed in him that has so far prolonged his life.  His whisper-soft voice and ultra shyness results from being constantly wrapped in concealing clothes, protecting his delicate skin.

Nature though, often compensates for lost abilities.  Drinchek is possessed of a savant nature that allows him to recall in vivid detail (whether or not he would like to) nearly everything he has ever experienced.  As such he is knowledgeable to the extreme in areas he has had the opportunity to learn about and he has developed certain mental powers.

Unlike most lonely teenagers, Drinchek not only imagined having friends but sometimes could actually talk to them or play with them.  But in the end, ectoplasmic automatons are not a replacement for people, and Drinchek became even more introverted.

One day, when the Preservers were moving on to another lead, he simply wandered off.  Sometimes in the wastes people will tell of seeing a shrouded man surrounded by strange creatures of no pigmentation and all different shapes and forms.

(Edit: By the way, I'm hoping to extend him into the Constructor class in time.)

Here are some pictures I found to get across the feel of the character.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 28, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Due to several conflicts of interest I'd like to submit this as my character for approval:*




Interesting character.  I like the background a lot, and it could provide connections to my character (if that would be OK with you?), as I was planing to be a Human Preserver.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2002)

Sure!  I love linked characters, gives something to work with.


----------



## megamania (Dec 29, 2002)

curious background.....lots of stuff for an evil GM to use against- er for the character!    KUDOS!


----------



## megamania (Dec 29, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Due to several conflicts of interest I'd like to submit this as my character for approval:
> 
> 
> What were/are the conflicts?  I am VERY flexible in general.*


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2002)

Oh nothing that I didn't think you'd allow, just I wanted to do this but that meant couldn't do that, wanted this but that disallowed that...

Mainly it surrounded having -4's and -2's to ability scores as a thri-kreen and all the psychic warrior powers being spread out all over the place.  That's the worst design issue with psionics.  In order to really make the most of the class you either have to specialize in one field (3 if you're using ITCK), or have 15-16 in every stat.

That and the base attack penalty of thri-kreen, stacked with the cleric base attack of psychic warriors made the psychic weapon master class almost unattainable, especially if you wanted to focus on wielding dual gythka's.

Too many things that wouldn't work out unless you were 16th level, so I went with something much simpler.  Make buddy, send buddy, make buddy, send buddy.  

How do you want to work schism and full round manifestations?  Can I have one mind working on one manifestation and the other on the other?  Can I have one mind pick up where the first one left off so I can complete an astral construct with a full round action in a single round ala haste and monster summoning in Tome and Blood?  etc.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2002)

megamania said:
			
		

> *curious background.....lots of stuff for an evil GM to use against- er for the character!    KUDOS!
> 
> 
> *




Always the best kinda background!    I once played in a game wherein the two other students of my teacher both ended up abusing their power and trying to overthrow the government.  And neither of them were obvious about it so we kept on helping them because I said they were my friends until we finally found up what they were up to.

I woulda been in the doghouse then, but I'm the one who found it out and relayed the info.

Sorry, [/end old war story].


----------



## megamania (Dec 29, 2002)

How do you want to work schism and full round manifestations?  Can I have one mind working on one manifestation and the other on the other?  Can I have one mind pick up where the first one left off so I can complete an astral construct with a full round action in a single round ala haste and monster summoning in Tome and Blood?  etc. [/B][/QUOTE]

My quick read on it suggests you get a free partial action which is limited to a use of a psionic power.  These two "minds" are linked BUT act seperately and independently- meaning one mind won't aid the other beyond WIL saves.  So no to the idea of using it to "haste" a power.  But you could have two astral constructs at once (I believe) which has it's uses.


----------



## megamania (Dec 29, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Always the best kinda background!    I once played in a game wherein the two other students of my teacher both ended up abusing their power and trying to overthrow the government.  And neither of them were obvious about it so we kept on helping them because I said they were my friends until we finally found up what they were up to.
> 
> ...




Sounds like a good one


----------

